# Locating my posts



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

Is there a quick and easy way for members to get a listing of all of their own posts?


----------



## king koeller (May 24, 2003)

click on your user control panel (User CP).
good luck


----------



## HenryN (Jun 15, 2007)

Or click on the member's name in a post and choose from the drop down menu


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Yep, that's what you do but this way has its limitations. You can only go so far back to your past posts. I'm not sure there's a way to see ALL your posts...

Victor.


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

HenryN said:


> Or click on the member's name in a post and choose from the drop down menu


The trouble with that is that you have to go and search for one of your posts. If you haven't posted in a while, it can be a chore.


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

king koeller said:


> click on your user control panel (User CP).
> good luck


I did that, but I could not find anything in the control panel that enables me to find a list of my posts. (Private messages, yes, but posts, no.)


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator (May 20, 2006)

king koeller said:


> click on your user control panel (User CP).
> good luck


I've tried this, and cannot find my own posts anywhere in my user CP. Am I missing something? It would be very helpful to check back on threads I have posted in, but have forgotten what topic they are under, especially when they are not under the correct topic.


----------



## stitch (Feb 6, 2003)

Have you tried Subscribed Threads from the Quick Links menu at the top of the page? Works for me.


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

stitch said:


> Have you tried Subscribed Threads from the Quick Links menu at the top of the page? Works for me.


I tried that, and I was told that I have 0 Subscribed Threads.

I have well over 300 posts. What is a Subscribed Thread?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Jaysne,

It's under FIND POSTS BY USER in your profile. Click on your name as it appears in one of your posts, or on the start page with WHO'S ONLINE, and then select FIND POSTS from the drop down menu.

Here is the link to your post history directly for your convenience:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=4744178


----------



## jaysne (Jan 17, 2006)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Jaysne,
> 
> It's under FIND POSTS BY USER in your profile. Click on your name as it appears in one of your posts, or on the start page with WHO'S ONLINE, and then select FIND POSTS from the drop down menu.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned, if one hasn't posted in a while, it can be tough to locate an old post to click on your name. But I just figured out that the easiest way (for me, at least) is to go Quick Links>My Profile and that will give me a link to all my posts. A little easier than going to Who's Online, where you have to scroll down through myriad names to find yours. Thanks!


----------



## stitch (Feb 6, 2003)

jaysne said:


> What is a Subscribed Thread?


I just stumbled across it one day. It's a list of all the threads one's contributed to. It's rather less random than a list of posts, which can get a tad confusing.

As to why it says you have zero subscribed threads I have no idea. I certainly didn't consciously change anything in my CP to enable it (everything's at default setting AFAIK),but maybe the mods can explain.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

And for the power user, you can use the search on most browsers:

_site:www.NameofSite.com SearchTerm_

For example:

_site:forum.saxontheweb.net Eppelsheim_


----------



## Gordon (NZ) (Feb 3, 2003)

jaysne said:


> As I mentioned, if one hasn't posted in a while, it can be tough to locate an old post to click on your name. !


Another way is to do an "Advanced Search" for posts by your username.
And you will come up with http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=4774505


----------

